# Bad, Bad Experiences With Electrolux Dishasher



## myhouse385 (Sep 16, 2012)

My Frigidaire Gallery (made by Electrolux) dishwasher is less than 1 year old. It floods intermittently and I cannot run it unless I am home to babysit it. I was told by Frigidaire that before I could return the product I had to allow them to "repair it." When they could not repair it, I was told my 7 day window to return the product was over. So I am out the money for this machine. Please avoid this company this company at all costs. They are a sad example of corporate dishonesty. I am now junking a new $600 machine and spending a little more for a Bosch.


----------



## chad kempt (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear you are having a rough time with that dishwasher.

I have the Frigidaire Professional series and at about 16 months the circuit board fried (we have a lot of surges out here so bad power could have done it) - I had purchased the extended warranty from the shop I bought it at (5 years total for an extra $75) - they are coming out to replace the entire dishwasher next week - very happy with the product and the follow up support.

My brother has the same dishwasher and his pump went after 6 or 7 months - they came out and replaced it with what they said was a better pump and since then he's had no issues.  His would basically not drain properly (not sure if this is the same issue you are having?)

I don't know where you bought it from; I purchased my entire Professional series set from a local dealer and they've gone the extra mile to take care of me.  

On a side note I thought your title was a bit misleading; while Electrolux does own Frigidaire the Electrolux dishwashers are 2x the price and are the in the luxury categories; unless things are different in Europe (I'm in Canada) where Electrolux perhaps makes lower end models...I looked at the full electrolux line when I purchased this set of appliances and went frigidaire because I thought the price difference wasn't worth it to me for what I would get.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Of all the HOME dishwashers  Bosch seems to be the best even here in US..  Electrolux makes a pretty decent Vaceum Cleaner. Fridgedaire used to be General Motors, don't  know who it is now. It was always cheaper like Roper.


----------



## myhouse385 (Sep 16, 2012)

My dishwasher is Frigidaire brand but the company which makes it is Electrolux and that is whom I have been dealing with. They installed two plastic shields to keep the water in the machine. They would not replace the machine even though it is an obvious design flaw which the machine has had since day one. The repairman said I would be lucky if these plastic parts last a year. I do have an extended warranty with the vendor I purchased it from. But Electrolux/Frigidaire the company has been horrendous and refuses to stand behind a defective product. Also, the dishwashers... even the same model number... are made differently for big box stores than for independent dealers. The independent dealer machines tend to use superior parts. I will purchase my next machine from a local independent store. The customer service is bound to be better. It is frustrating to spend $500 on a badly made dishwasher.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

When you say floods do you mean water leaking past the door gasket?  If that is the case what brand/type of detergent are you using and how much of it?


----------



## myhouse385 (Sep 16, 2012)

On Sept. 18th retrofit shields were installed to keep the water in. Clearly it is a design flaw in the machine. A company does not manufacture and install retrofit parts unless this problem is common to a large number of machines. It has nothing to do with gaskets or dishwasher detergent. It is a defect the manufacturer refuses to acknowledge and be responsible for. The repairman told me I would be lucky if the plastic shields last more than a year due to opening and closing the machine.


----------



## myhouse385 (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh and I had the gasket seals checked. I use a brand name dishwashing detergent. I have been using dishwashers for decades.


----------



## myhouse385 (Sep 16, 2012)

To identify the problem it was a problem with the water the water jets work. They occasionally spin improperly and shoot the water out of the sides of the machine instead of down onto the dishes. But this does not always cause leaking... sometimes yes and sometimes no. They do not know why the jets do this. I do not over-stack a dishwasher. I never have objects block the motion of the water jets.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

They clog up because food gets caught in them just like in a restaaurant . We remove them and clean out  jets with a toothpick or skewer.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow - looks like you got more than one problem.


----------



## myhouse385 (Sep 16, 2012)

I know... but this began flooding within 10 days. It is less than a year old. I do not put dishes caked with food in there. I think I will give it to charity and buy a Bosch. My brother in law and his co-worker also have Frigidaire dishwashers and both broke in less than two years. I have heard good things about Bosch. I do not know what else to buy for around $600 and light use (there are only two of us and we eat out a lot).


----------



## pmailkeey (Feb 9, 2017)

The "food" should get caught in the filters, not the spray arms. Worst I suffer in the spray arms is hairs !


----------



## TheBarb (Jul 23, 2017)

I installed appliances for nearly a decade and can tell you that Frigidaire and Electrolux are very cheaply made with an expensive looking facade. I would never buy any of their major kitchen appliances.


----------

